# Flounder gigging 101



## Leaky Waders

Hi,

I'm new to gigging...I have some questions that you guys might be able to help me with: 

1) I've read that lots of people favor the cosson gigs - how many tines should I get, 3, 4, or 5?

2) I plan on using my 16 foot Jon that doubles as my duck slaying boat it has a two stroke Yamaha 25. What kind of lights would you recommend for someone starting out? Like a headlamp, or some hand held submersibles, or a propane or just mount something on the boat? Would you start out by wading or from a boat?

3) I'll go mostly Perdido or Pensacola Bay just to give you an idea. I figured the top spots charts would give me decent places to start scouting and move from there?

4) Do you guys every throw a cast net on a spotlighted flounder? 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

Jim Cossons gigs are the best available. I have some I still use that are 15 years old. 3 prongs is plenty for flounder but I mostly use 5 since its easier for my clients to hit other fish such as mullet and sheepshead. When you ask about lights your opening a can of worms. I use four 150 watt high pressure sodiums powered by Honda EU2000i. Wouldn't trade the setup for anything. However, if your starting out and don't have a genny I'd suggest the 50 watt LEDs with the extra warm chips. My fishing partner runs a setup with 6 of them. As far as cast netting one, never had a reason to try. To easy to just run some cold steel through his head!!!


----------



## cwfinley19

I agree with the captain. Just know above water LED lights suck for muddy water (personal exp) and the castnet thing I grew up mullet fishing alot and i know you run into a few flatties mullet fishing but its something else to pin one of those big uglies to the bottom its awesome good luck buddy I got into it 2 years ago and I draw a blank about every 4th trip so dont get discouraged.


----------



## flounderslayerman

Above water leds do fine in dirty water as long as you have the right color like Hunter said. Extra warm white which is very close to hps. I also run 4 150 watt hps lights on my rig and will never use anything else again. As far as gigs go I just started using cosson gigs this year and love them. I use 4 prong gigs which is my preference.


----------



## flounderslayerman

One more thing Google Earth is your friend when it comes to scouting.


----------



## Gnwdad

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

Lights depend on how serious you're going to flounder. I use 6 150 watt HPS with the Honda EU2000. I haven't used the JC gig's because I have no need to purchase gigs at this point, I however encourage you to purchase stainless steel gigs. I prefer 5 over 3 or 4 prongs.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

flounderslayerman said:


> One more thing Google Earth is your friend when it comes to scouting.


The Hotspots maps aren't gonna be much use. Google Earth is definitely the ticket if your trying learn ground.


----------



## X-Shark

And I Like my gig's made by Choppedliver. 


The Cossons remind me of a B&M.....except made in stainless.


----------



## flounderslayerman

The cosson gigs are much better then B&M gigs. Much larger barbs. I used all thread for a long time but the cosson gigs penetrate so much easier and hold just as well.


----------



## Leaky Waders

Thanks guys. 

I never thought about scouting with google earth - that's a great idea.

I do have an old 4500 watt generator that we use as a backup for hurricanes, it is kind of loud though. 

How would you ground your generator on your aluminum hull?


----------



## Night Shift

Leaky,
So many choices. It is what ever works for you.
Flounder slayer man uses 4 hps & eu2000. And Cosson gig setup. He gets a butt load of fish.
Five prongs (hunter) uses the exact same setup, and charters trips. I use exact setup as these two guys. Good stuff. I fish all the time, would use nothing else. Good stuff


----------



## mirage2521

Different strokes for different folks. I could never bring myself to take a generator out floundering. To me there is nothing like the peace and quiet of a desolate stretch of shoreline with no sign of humans and no sounds but the natural ones. I like U/W LEDs and a 12 volt car battery that lasts 4-5 trips on one charge. That being said I am not running charters or commercial fishing and those guys' needs are totally different than mine.

Decide for yourself, what it is you want out of gigging. If it is just meat fishing with no other considerations definitely go for the generator. If its more of a pleasure thing seriously consider underwater LEDs and a 12 volt battery. Huge price difference also.


----------



## Gnwdad

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)



mirage2521 said:


> Different strokes for different folks. I could never bring myself to take a generator out floundering. To me there is nothing like the peace and quiet of a desolate stretch of shoreline with no sign of humans and no sounds but the natural ones. I like U/W LEDs and a 12 volt car battery that lasts 4-5 trips on one charge. That being said I am not running charters or commercial fishing and those guys' needs are totally different than mine.
> 
> Decide for yourself, what it is you want out of gigging. If it is just meat fishing with no other considerations definitely go for the generator. If its more of a pleasure thing seriously consider underwater LEDs and a 12 volt battery. Huge price difference also.


No lack of pleasure on my rig running my EU2000. My daughter sits near it and talks on the phone.


----------



## Leaky Waders

Yeah I think I'm going to go with batteries and some lights. I'm off of work tomorrow and will pick up some gig heads and see what lights the dealers has compared to Home Depot or something. I'm not really sure where to buy the lights from, they seem to vary lots in price on line.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

My fishing partner runs these. He's deals with this company and they have excellent customer service.http://shop.blackdogbowfishing.com/LED-Flood-Lights-LED-FLOOD.htm


----------



## X-Shark

Leaky Waders said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I never thought about scouting with google earth - that's a great idea.
> 
> I do have an old 4500 watt generator that we use as a backup for hurricanes, it is kind of loud though.
> 
> How would you ground your generator on your aluminum hull?


Ya Think? Yea that would be WAY to loud.

You don't ground anything to the boat.

If there is a plug connection down the line. IE: Away from where you plug directly into the generator. I use Marine heat shrink to cover the connection. This waterproofs it and keeps it from accidentally being unplugged.


----------



## Leaky Waders

I picked up our cosson gig heads - they are the heavy 4 prong stainless ones - and mounted mine on its boutwell bamboo stick. I picked the gig heads up at Brunson nets and the sticks from goin fishin. 

So, my sons have their sticks and gig heads and flounder hats on their beds for their after college projects for when they get home.

I'm still looking at lights. Bronson's had some led systems set up but they seemed high dollar for what they are...but they were submersible. The bow fishing site looked like a good price, but i need to figure up how much I'll have in them by the time I make their rig. It might be better off just buying a presetup rig.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

The presetup underwater apparatuses that you seen are way over priced for what your getting.


----------



## Leaky Waders

Captain Hunter, are the bow fishing lights submersible? Or does your buddy keep them out of the water or make a housing for underwater?

I was watching a sea striker video with some basic lights too, they use a 100w bulb.

I'm leaning for two good deep cycle batteries with a plug in charger up forward under the platform with some removable lights.


----------



## johnboatjosh

I admittedly haven't went back and read all the posts in this thread, but I'd highly recommend the 50 watt LED's from Blackdog. I run 6 on 2 group 31 batteries and can fish all night with no troubles (or noise) I fully believe the 12volt LED technology is the future of gigging/bowfishing. As time goes by, technology will improve and they'll get brighter, housings will get more efficient, etc. They're awesome now and I believe even better things are coming.

Also, to answer your question, you'll want them out of the water. (I am the buddy)


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

Leaky Waders said:


> Captain Hunter, are the bow fishing lights submersible? Or does your buddy keep them out of the water or make a housing for underwater?
> 
> I was watching a sea striker video with some basic lights too, they use a 100w bulb.
> 
> I'm leaning for two good deep cycle batteries with a plug in charger up forward under the platform with some removable lights.


Maybe Josh answered most of your questions. IMO, any light under the water is a hassle. True, you will do away with any glare problems you might have with above water. But if you tinker with the positions of them you'll do away most if not all glare.#1 problem, with the underwater setups is the constant worry of running into or over and obstruction and demolishing your setup. #2 problem, having to raise and lower every time you decide to change fishing spots. I'm a "run-n-gun" fisherman, I do not have time to constantly raise and lower lights. #3, you will constantly have the problem with water intrusion into the lights.

Once again, this is solely my opinion, everyone has there own ideas. This is not meant to step on anyone's toes.


----------



## bfish

I have 2 aqua stars Laiying around new


----------



## Leaky Waders

Ok bfish, pm me how much you want for them and where I need to pick them up. I'm off Friday and live near periodo. 

Capt Josh and Capt Hunter, I ordered two of the high wattage 50 LEDs from black bow and put you two guys and this forum as the reason I bought them. It looks like they come with a hinge bracket too. Or do I have to order that seperate?


----------



## johnboatjosh

Leaky Waders said:


> Ok bfish, pm me how much you want for them and where I need to pick them up. I'm off Friday and live near periodo.
> 
> Capt Josh and Capt Hunter, I ordered two of the high wattage 50 LEDs from black bow and put you two guys and this forum as the reason I bought them. It looks like they come with a hinge bracket too. Or do I have to order that seperate?


They do come with a bracket. I chose to build my own brackets and replace the stock brackets but that's personal choice. I think you'll be well pleased with the light output from the LED's and the lights overall.


----------



## JuanC

flounderslayerman said:


> One more thing Google Earth is your friend when it comes to scouting.


Good idea using Google Earth. Thanks


----------



## mirage2521

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)
> 
> 
> 
> No lack of pleasure on my rig running my EU2000. My daughter sits near it and talks on the phone.


When we go gigging, we are gigging, not texting or talking on the phone. I have an EU2000. You can hear it running.


----------



## capt. mike

I just installed 4 LEDs from Jerry's LEDs. I prefer under water lights, no gen. to listen to and a good Deep Cycle battery will last all night. I just purchased 2 Jim Cosson 5 prong gigs and love them.


----------

